# Odd error message at boot



## unitrunker (Apr 13, 2019)

This is new to me. Started after the quarterly update. Just before the login prompt, I get a burst of the same error message repeated dozens of times.

hdac0: Unexpected unsolicited response from address 0: 00000000

I can login in and run apps - including X just fine.

Thinkpad T440p with Haswell and an i5.


----------



## D-FENS (Apr 14, 2019)

hdac relates to your sound card.
Googling for the error message I found some hints that it might be connected to the graphic driver drm-*-kmod.


			FreeBSD (experiences with)
		



> I do sometimes see, e.g., hdac0: Unexpected unsolicited response from address 0: 00000000 around suspend/resume. I ignore it. At first I thought it might be from un/plugging headphones while suspended, but apparently not. And the e6440 started showing that as well after setting the correct sound unit, so it does not seem to be my error. The e6440 emits lots of these if I use drm-kmod instead of the base legacy code. And of course that’s video, not audio. So it at least seems that there can be various causes for these messages.]
> When I first boot, I don’t hear music from the speakers until I press a volume adjustment button. I believe it was that way even with the default configuration.



In this address I read the following: https://github.com/FreeBSDDesktop/kms-drm/issues/39


> Interesting workaround with the GENRIC kernel at r330695,  drm-v4.12 and *without* gpu-firmware-kmod-g20180206_1


The text relates to something else, but they also get your error message. Can you check if you have gpu-firmware-kmod installed?
`pkg info gpu-firmware-kmod`

And from this address I read hints that it might be connected to the graphics driver (because of HDMI audio probably): https://github.com/FreeBSDDesktop/kms-drm/issues/15
You could give an alternative drm-*-kmod a try.
Which one do you have installed?
`pkg info | grep 'drm.*kmod'`
`freebsd-version`


----------



## marcdraco (Jul 2, 2019)

I also have this error - this is my configuration. It's a 4th gen i5 on a little Thinkpad. I've had to drop back from 12.0-release (I think I have that right) since it just broke so badly that I couldn't get any useful debugging information. That said I am and shall always owe a debt of gratitude to the developers who keep FreeBSD alive despite the threat from other OSes and userlands.


```
Name           : gpu-firmware-kmod
Version        : g20190219
Installed on   : Tue Jul  2 15:28:59 2019 BST
Origin         : graphics/gpu-firmware-kmod
Architecture   : FreeBSD:11:amd64
Prefix         : /usr/local
Categories     : graphics kld
Licenses       : AMD, INTEL
Maintainer     : jmd@FreeBSD.org
WWW            : https://github.com/FreeBSDDesktop/kms-firmware
Comment        : Firmware modules for the linuxkpi-based KMS components
Annotations    :
        FreeBSD_version: 1102000
        repo_type      : binary
        repository     : FreeBSD
Flat size      : 33.8MiB
Description    :
Firmware modules for the linuxkpi-based KMS components.

Amdgpu and i915 firmware files encoded in uu format to generate
loadable kernel modules. Firmware binaries originate from the
linux-firmware repository.

WWW: https://github.com/FreeBSDDesktop/kms-firmware
```



```
pkg info | grep 'drm.*kmod'
drm-fbsd11.2-kmod-4.11g20190424 DRM modules for the linuxkpi-based KMS components
drm-kmod-g20181126             Metaport of DRM modules for the linuxkpi-based KMS components
```


```
$freebsd-version
11.2-Release
```


----------



## hussain (Apr 20, 2020)

I am facing the same issue while booting.

`pkg info gpu-firmware-kmod` 

returns following output:-

```
gpu-firmware-kmod-g20200130
Name           : gpu-firmware-kmod
Version        : g20200130
Installed on   : Sun Apr 19 21:29:24 2020 PKT
Origin         : graphics/gpu-firmware-kmod
Architecture   : FreeBSD:12:amd64
Prefix         : /usr/local
Categories     : graphics kld
Licenses       : AMD, INTEL
Maintainer     : jmd@FreeBSD.org
WWW            : https://github.com/FreeBSDDesktop/kms-firmware
Comment        : Firmware modules for the linuxkpi-based KMS components
Annotations    :
        FreeBSD_version: 1201000
        repo_type      : binary
        repository     : FreeBSD
Flat size      : 40.8MiB
Description    :
Firmware modules for the linuxkpi-based KMS components.

Amdgpu and i915 firmware files encoded in uu format to generate
loadable kernel modules. Firmware binaries originate from the
linux-firmware repository.

WWW: https://github.com/FreeBSDDesktop/kms-firmware
```

and 

`pkg info | grep 'drm.*kmod'`   outputs following:-


```
drm-fbsd12.0-kmod-4.16.g20200221 DRM modules for the linuxkpi-based KMS components
drm-kmod-g20190710             Metaport of DRM modules for the linuxkpi-based KMS components
```

and `freebsd-version`


```
12.1-RELEASE-p2
```


----------



## Mjölnir (Feb 25, 2021)

I also have this error message.  I'm running 12.2-REL with `pkg info -g '*kmod*'`

```
drm-fbsd12.0-kmod-4.16.g20201016_1
gpu-firmware-kmod-g20201213
```
Apart from beeing annoying, I think there might be an underlying issue that has to be fixed, right?!  How can I stop this, and/or help to debug & fix this issue?


----------

